# Zugriff auf gesperrte StudiVZ-Fotoalben möglich



## Newsfeed (27 August 2008)

Durch eine einfache Manipulation der URL lassen sich nicht freigegebene Fotoalben beliebiger Studi- und MeinVZ-Nutzer aufrufen. Die Betreiber kennen das Problem und wollen es irgendwann beheben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

